# NC golden puppy alert



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

GAS CHAMBER!?

They SERIOUSLY use GAS CHAMBERS!? 

How can we get him out!?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> GAS CHAMBER!?
> 
> They SERIOUSLY use GAS CHAMBERS!?
> 
> How can we get him out!?



Yes unfortunately many shelters do. It's awful. There are videos on the internet of the process. Don't watch them tho.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Gas is very inhumane..I don't get it.. they treat child murderers better.

If I lived down there, I'd get him tomorrow.. but, I'm out here in the wilds of New Jersey with a funeral to go to tomorrow and a lotta convincing of a prospective driver for me!! 

I will call the shelter tomorrow and find out why this baby is deemed "unadoptable"... could use any help from you Georgians out there that know folks... thanks..

Pat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sent a email to the Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte. Hopefully they can help. What a little sweetie.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks, Beau! Every little bit helps...I want to find out her story.... i will tomorrow.

pat
in jersey


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*PTS J/06 #9283 *
*Golden Retriever, Cocker Spaniel*

*Medium







Baby







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 9283 *








Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About PTS J/06 #9283*


ANIMAL CONTROL HAD THIS GUY LISTED AS A COCKER SPANIEL MIX PUP, LOOKS MORE LIKE A GOLDEN RETRIEVER TYPE MIX TO ME, BUT IT MAY BE SMALL - CAN'T TELL FROM PHOTO. ABOUT 2 MOS OLD. Please include the tag# with your inquiry for faster service. If you are with a rescue, please include the name of your rescue and 501c3 status in your inquiry.

THIS IS A HIGH KILL SHELTER - ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON THEIR PTS DATE AND NEED TO BE CLAIMED BY 5PM THE BUSINESS DAY BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION.

Please read the following description of the shelter's policies on pulling non-adoptable animals before contacting any of the volunteers with questions which will be answered by this description. If you are not with a 501c3 rescue, you will need to contact someone from Animal League of Gaston County to help you pull the animal. See contact info below.

We are a group of volunteers that try to help the dogs/cats at Gaston County get into rescues and adoptable homes, but we don't work at the shelter and don't usually have a lot of information on the animals (unfortunately). Animal Control employees do not do a thorough behavioral evaluation of the animal or a vet check and we can only guess as to what breed we think the animal might be - practically no animals come into this shelter with pedigrees, so there is no guarantee on animals being a specific or advertised breed. We just try to get their info out so people learn about them.

This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake, so there is no adoption fee for the animal and the animal WILL BE EUTHANIZED on it's PTS (put to sleep) date. If you would like to know the reason why this animal was not slated for adoption, please contact Animal Control directly at 704-922-8677. This shelter does use a GAS CHAMBER. There are many reasons why they are not slated for adoptions (underweight, overweight, shy or scared to be at the kennel (this is the typical reason and most dogs are freaked out by being at the kennel), obvious health issue (dogs and cats are not vetted at all), too old, or the owner says the dog is aggressive or has some sort of issue (this is another very common reason because owners turning animals into the shelter are afraid to admit out loud that they just don't want the animal anymore and make up an excuse as to why they are turning the animal in). 

Because this animal was not chosed for adoption, it has to be adopted out through the Animal League of Gaston County or a 501c3 rescue can pull the animal out. This animal has to be pulled out of the shelter after 4PM the business day before it's euthanize date (the day before the PTS date in the dog's name on petfinder). ALGC will require a vet reference for people not from a 501c3 rescue stating that all pets are up to date on vaccinations, are spayed or neutered and dogs are on heartworm preventative. Adopters are required to get the animal vaccinated and spayed or neutered at their expense within 2 weeks of adopting the animal or by the time the animal is six months old. We have no kennels to house the animals, so they are required to be picked up by their PTS date, else they will be killed.

You can visit the animal anytime before it's PTS/release date at Gaston County Animal Control. The shelter is open daily from 11am - 5pm and the first Sat of the month. There are directions posted on this site: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM. Information on the Gaston County Low Cost Spay Neuter Clinic can be found here: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/GastonClinic.htm.

Please act quickly to arrange adoption for this animal, they are given very little time before they are euthanized. 

Thank you for inquiring.

Animal League of Gaston County Contacts:
Megan: [email protected]
Sarah: [email protected] (410-609-0713)

If you don't like the idea of dogs/cats being inhumanely euthanized in a gas chamber - contact your Gaston County Commisioners (http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/CountyCommission/CommissionersPictures.htm). Your tax dollars are paying for this cruel method of euthanasia.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

E-mail the animal rescue league (same old dtory - I can't from home) and they should be able to give you information on this pup and/or any others they have.

If someone wants the pup and can arrange transport, I can have it pulled by a local rescue group I work with. Individuals cannot adopt unless the animal is moved to the adoption floor. I could pull it and go and go as far north as Charlotte.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ooops - they request you contact animal control.

If you would like to know the reason why this animal was not slated for adoption, please contact Animal Control directly at 704-922-8677. 

Adoption info:

Because this animal was not chosed for adoption, it has to be adopted out through the Animal League of Gaston County or a 501c3 rescue can pull the animal out. This animal has to be pulled out of the shelter after 4PM the business day before it's euthanize date (the day before the PTS date in the dog's name on petfinder). ALGC will require a vet reference for people not from a 501c3 rescue stating that all pets are up to date on vaccinations, are spayed or neutered and dogs are on heartworm preventative. Adopters are required to get the animal vaccinated and spayed or neutered at their expense within 2 weeks of adopting the animal or by the time the animal is six months old. We have no kennels to house the animals, so they are required to be picked up by their PTS date, else they will be killed.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this makes me sad. Can a golden rescue grab him?

I hope someone in the area can get him.

Also if your in the area this last line is also something you need to do

If you don't like the idea of dogs/cats being inhumanely euthanized in a gas chamber - contact your Gaston County Commisioners (http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/CountyCom...rsPictures.htm). Your tax dollars are paying for this cruel method of euthanasia.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Psdumas*

psdumas

I would call the shelter and also email them.

They would put a pup to sleep. 

CoppersMom You are great to say you would go get him!!


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

:uhoh: I would have him in a heart beat but am in England pleaseeeeeeeeeee let somebody save this dear little guy. Icant believe they use GAS it should only be used on the so-called owners.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

I received an email this am from Sarah(410-609-0713- slk's petsaver -APC <[email protected]> ) at the Animal Rescue League... she believes he has been rescued and asked me if I was "personally interested in this dog" and I said yes.... so far, haven't heard another thing. But... it's safe to assume he has been pulled. I will try to find out more.

Thank you all... Copper.. you are a buddy

Pat
at the jshore


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pat*

Pat:

I would call again in a day and check to make sure he was adopted!

So happy you can adopt now.

Have you checked out the Golden ret. Rescues near you?

www.grca-nrc.org

New Jersey
Golden Hearts Dog Rescue 
Golden Re-Triever Rescue,Inc. - NJ 
Shore Hearts Golden Retriever Rescue 

Pennsylvania
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc 
Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education 
Golden Retriever Rescue In Pittsburgh 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania 
Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 
With A Golden Spirit, Inc. 


New York
Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York 
Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. (GRROWLS) 
Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue (LIGRR) 
Peppertree Rescue, Inc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The DAVIE'S LAW to ban gassing in NC shelters was filed in the NC General Assembly 1/28/09.*

Go to this link for more information about the bill and how to contact your NC State Senators and House of Representatives to ask them to support this bill.

http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=170x11266

This link is to the NORTH CAROLINA HUMANE EUTHANASIA Website, more info about the DAVIE'S LAW is provided. Letters for you to send to State officials is already done-you enter your info and it will be sent for you.


http://ncche.com/


You can also go to this link to see updated info on the bill and there is a link provided to contact NC GOVERNOR BEV PERDUE to ask her to support the bill.

http://www.animallawcoalition.com/gas-chambers/article/572


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

hey Karen! 

I will check tomorrow.... I check everyday on petfinder.. remember me, tho? Last year I was rejected by Golden Rescue of NJ... hmmm....that's how I met all you guys..

happy new year!

Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Psdumas*

Yes I remember you but forgot all the Golden Ret. rescue of NJ

I'm at that age you don't remember everything, but then with all of these dogs and so little time, I don't know who could.

What kind of dog are you looking to give a lifetime of love and devotion and pampering to!?!?!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

hey Karen! 

Haa... I am hittin the big one next week... and I don't mean 50!! ugh...I know how you feel.. I remember you as very very dedicated... I see you on here always knowing what dogs are needing homes everywhere!!

I am torn between getting a golden puppy from a breeder, and adoption.. but, I'd really rather adopt from a rescue or shelter.I've become much more involved in trying to help in my own way,and I actually just got a Cairn Terrier rescued from the local shelter by CRUSA-- Cairn Rescue. He's already had surgery from his foster home in Princeton Junction, NJ!! 

I'm off from my job now for 4 months, and can really take off anytime to parts unknown to rescue! I wish I had a traveling companion tho!

Right now, I have an application in for a black flat coated retriever mix..

Spent an hour on it! sheesh! 

Have a happy! Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patty*

Patty

That is so great!!

I know what you mean about the "big one!"

Let us know how Flat Coat goes!1


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*update on NC pups slated for euth..*

The animal rescue folks tell me all these pups, including the one I listed, were all rescued..they don't know where.. but, they say probably up north. seems like no one knows anything..

If anyone from down in NC knows anything...I would love to know.. 

thanks...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patty*

Patty


Many times the dogs in the south like Alabama or Georgia go to Sunshine Golden Ret. Rescue in CT or Peppertree in Albany, New York.


----------

